# New Pirate Pilings



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Last year the weather didn't play nice and a lot of my cardboard props got ruined from the rain. This year I have been replacing them with things that could take the bad weather if it happens to stop by again this year.

These are made from 4" fiberglass conduits; 33", 26" & 17" tall. It's 3/4" manila rope wrapped around and I'll use 1" manila rope to string between the pilings for my barrier to keep the TOTers out of the display.




























I don't see these having to much trouble holding up to the weather. 

Now that this one is done, I'll (actually Mrs will be making them since she wanted to help) be making 4 more sets. When these next ones get built, I'll be posting a how-to if anyone is interested.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are really nice. I love the barnacles.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great. Really nice finishing touches.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very realistic looking!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, the barnacles are a nice touch.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice! Are they heavy? Will you be needing to anchor them if not? Love the detailing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 



shar said:


> Very nice! Are they heavy? Will you be needing to anchor them if not? Love the detailing!


Shar ... this one set is heavy because it's from a section of bullet resistant section of conduit. When it's free, you make due with what you're given!  The other 4 sets are a lot lighter in weight so they will be held in place with rebar stakes in the bottom (they are hollow).

I'll be putting together a small how-to in a few days to explain the texture details!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work as usual, and how lovely that Mrs IMU is working on these with you! She'll become a convert before she realizes what's happening


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Good work IMU, y'aaaar


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job ! Did you make your own barnacles ?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Arrrr! Thar be some nice barnicles!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Those look REALLY nice!!! I'm curious to see how you did the texture. Blue shop towel mache? Great job!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love this.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job,those are sweet. I love the detail.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

These are great - as usual, and the barnacles really sell it. I can't wait to see all of this put together for the final setting. It has been a pleasure watching everything take shape. Thank you for taking the time to share all of it with us.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow.....nicely done there matey!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent texturing, very nice job. Looking forward to seeing your set up this year.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great work, as always!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those look great! Your haunt is going to be awesome this year with all the props your cranking out! I can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Another amazing prop! I have to agree, the barnacles are a great touch! Great work, as always!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice work on the finish of these.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! another awesome prop!!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great detailling, i love it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These are wonderful IMU! The paint job is very realistic. Can't wait to see all these great props for myself


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Test Setup*

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.

Here is a few more shots of it "setup" to see how they look...


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice set of pilings there :xbones:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great detail. Excellent work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

PirateLady said:


> Nice set of pilings there :xbones:


I think he had help with those:jol:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe just a little, but the creative ideas were all his :xbones:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very very cool is pirate lady some how in cahoots with IMU ????


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a really nice overall look. I am sure it will add a lot to the haunt.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Very realistic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tutorial Available*

Tutorial is now posted: How to create wooden pilings the Pirate Way!


----------

